# Huffington Post article - wha!!?



## Janeinahole

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/carol-w-berman-md/depersonalization-disorder_b_953909.html

Hi all - just come across this (old) article in the Huffington Post about a guy that had DPD. Usual story; been to 1 billion psychiatrists and none have diagnosed. This article talks about how the new psych saw him for months before eventually diagnosing DPD, despite him coming to her with classic symptoms. Most disappointing part though, is that the author of the article is a Carol Berman - who is apparently a psych as well as a writer and describes the doctor's decision to try him on all sorts of anti-psychotics as 'logical'.

Grrr .....

She has a blog, which I've just registered for so I can comment on the article. Rather someone that actually has a voice didn't go round talking rubbish about DPD.

C


----------



## Guest

You'd think with all the people who've recovered some of the folks who write these articles would have stumbled upon them. Instead, it's always the people who have spent how every many decades bouncing from doctor to doctor leaving a trail of misery that these reporters latch onto. Because of this, if DPD dose end becoming more widely recognized by the psych community it's going to be as a life long inescapable hell. If people are going to go to psychs for DPD and get a life sentence then it will just smother any chance they have at recovery before they can start.


----------



## Guest

...


----------



## Guest

..


----------



## Guest

"Giving something a name does not bring it into being. I am stunned anyone would say that."

"That is like saying that an illness only exists AFTER it is named?"

I really can't figure out where you got that impression from either of the comments here.

Any way, I'm concerned because of the few DP article I could find, from medical professionals or other wise, all described DP as being life long and nearly impossible to treat, but just from being on this forum I've seen dozens of full recovery stories. I'm saying it would be bad if the popular view among doctors is that DP is life long, which is the impression I'm getting, because telling people that it is will be a massive hindrance on their ability to recover.

And the reason a lot of people don't go to doctors about DP is because of how hit and miss it is; the guy in the article went through five before getting diagnosed. I self diagnosed, and haven't regretted doing so because it saved me a lot of time and money, and quite possibly from a professional telling me I would have this for the rest of my life.


----------



## forestx5

DP is a diagnosis of exclusion, because DP can be a symptom of other illness. At least the doctor in this article ordered neurological testing to rule out epilepsy and other conditions. Most psychiatrists wouldn't bother. Out of body experience can be a symptom of simple partial seizures.


----------



## Guest

Yes, great article except it doesn't say anything that could be of any benefit to anyone with dp/dr. We ALL know what the symptoms are. What this article lacks are ideas. Ideas on how to treat dp/dr. After all, what the use in telling us something we already know?

It seems obvious that this doctor doesn't know how to treat dissociative disorders otherwise she would have said so. And shoving meds done peoples throats is not treating dp/dr. That's only masking the symptoms.

So why didn't Carol Berman have any suggestions how to treat dp/dr apart from the meds? Probably doesn't have the knowledge I'd say.

Instead of having an article about an 'expert' who obviously knows very little about how to treat the dissociative disorders, why don't they interview someone who does successfully treat people with DD's? They do exist you know&#8230;

HH


----------

